# 10D3 whats it do ?



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

What does 10D3 actually do or fix ? I hardly see anyone talking about it or at least no where near the numbers of past updates.

Does everyone now have 10D3 and does it fix their problems or has another update been released to the west coast already and just no one is talking about it.

I know it does the below but that just doesnt seem like much being the last update broke so much :

Fixes 
Tuner 1 is always enabled. Before this release, if Tuner 1 wasn’t connected before powering up the box it had to be rebooted. Now Tuner 1 is always enabled, DIRECTV+ can be used to assist antenna pointing.
Audio recovery after trickplay improved.
Sporadically, the Playlist Box was not displayed and required user to call it again. Fixed.
Sporadic lock-ups we reported when disk was full and there were many series links. Fixed.
Some Caller ID issues where improved.
Stability improvements while running interactive applications for extended period of time.


Improvements
Disk usage bar graph during Mark & Delete operation will not longer show ///// all over it.

New Features
No new features where introduced with this version


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I know I am answering my own questions but where are:

"SL logic" fixes
"removing or increasing the SL and TDL limits"

Just how many updates is it going to take to fix the Caller ID issues ?


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I think alot of updates.  I also think the callerid issue is on the back burner until they get all the other bugs fixed. I wish they would get it fixed soon because that is a feature I like.


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

it fixed the 30sec jump thing for me. now they need to fix the first run recording


----------



## Cheryl_M (Aug 30, 2006)

I too liked the caller ID feature, but it hasn't worked here since late June. :nono2: When I test the system, the phone fails. When I plug the same phone line in to a phone, it works fine. Is this the same problem everybody else is having? I called DTV CS and they assured me they were working on it!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Cheryl_M said:


> I too liked the caller ID feature, but it hasn't worked here since late June. :nono2: When I test the system, the phone fails. When I plug the same phone line in to a phone, it works fine. Is this the same problem everybody else is having? I called DTV CS and they assured me they were working on it!


Umm... then your modem in your R15 may have been damaged..
Try moving the R15 to a different jack, or even a quick trip to a friends house.


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

my caller id thing works but only gets the first 2 then nothing else no biggie tho


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

I haven't received the upgrade yet but the only problem I've had thus far with my two R15-500's is each froze on me once and the sports interactive channels kept changing to program 201 when I used certain functions. My major complaint is the searching for satellite display showing up on a recorded program while you are currently experiencing rain fade. It would also be nice to have the auto tune function like they have on the standard receiver. My Dish Network DVR also has that feature.

Ian


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

mailiang said:


> It would also be nice to have the auto tune function like they have on the standard receiver. My Dish Network DVR also has that feature.
> 
> Ian


YES, I miss that very much from my E* DVR. Some here have said they don't see the logic for it, but I loved it because there are many times I want to auto tune without recording something.

Carl


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Bobman said:


> What does 10D3 actually do or fix ?


It seems to have fixed the flashing keep/delte box at the end of a playback.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

qwerty said:


> It seems to have fixed the flashing keep/delte box at the end of a playback.


I thought something was different about that.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

qwerty said:


> It seems to have fixed the flashing keep/delte box at the end of a playback.


Yeah, I noticed that too. Thought it was just a fluke, since I only hit it once since getting the update, but if I'm not the only one... that's cool.


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

yeah fixed. annoying too.


SL still screwy. wish they implement something like my aunt's comcast dvr where you can select record mon-fri only at this channel and/or timeslot. save me a lot of time like that.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Lantian said:


> yeah fixed. annoying too.
> 
> SL still screwy. wish they implement something like my aunt's comcast dvr where you can select record mon-fri only at this channel and/or timeslot. save me a lot of time like that.


You can do this with a manual record.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

The Caller ID feature on my R 15 model 300 had worked perfectly for the first couple of weeks (the unit was installed in mid June) that I had the unit. It logged up to 25 calls and showed the on screen notices, then after the unit locked up one day, approximately mid July, I think and had to be reset with the red button reset the Caller ID feature stopped working altogether. Numerous resets and unplugging the unit does nothing. The unit received the latest software upgrade Aug. 29 at 3:03 and I reset the unit after that. Still no Caller ID. 

When I do a system test (I've done several over the past couple of months) the phone tests ok each and every time. A separate Caller ID box that has always shared the line with the R 15 continues to work perfectly. I have changed the phone line to the R 15 just to cover all bases and that didn't work either. It's frustrating because the separate caller ID box is no where near where I can see it when I am watching TV (I'm disabled due to MS and it's hard to get up and down frequently just to check the separate Caller ID box to know if it's a call that must be returned right away or whether it can wait) so the Caller ID feature was one of the main things, although certainly not the most important feature, that attracted me to the R 15 in the first place. So I wish it would work again. 

The last thing I can think of to do is a reformat (as per tech support's instructions, I've done that once before, that was before the Caller ID problem started, because tech support assured me that that was the ultimate fix for the locking/freezing problem, it didn't fix that either by the way) and see if that helps. Currently I have too many movies recorded and unviewed so I am not willing to try the reformat until I get the movies watched. If that doesn't fix the Caller ID problem I have no idea what to do. I really miss it. Since the phone line tests ok, I cannot imagine it is a modem failure on the R 15. I am hoping it is software related.


----------



## Cheryl_M (Aug 30, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Umm... then your modem in your R15 may have been damaged..


I was afraid the modem might be toast - wouldn't be the first modem this house has fried. I assume the only fix is to get DTV to send me a whole new unit? i.e. I can't replace the modem and keep all the things I've recorded? Thanks for all your info.


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

cbeckner80 said:


> YES, I miss that very much from my E* DVR. Some here have said they don't see the logic for it, but I loved it because there are many times I want to auto tune without recording something.
> 
> Carl


The problem with the R15 is that even if you set the program to record it won't automatically change to that channel on the screen due to the dual tuner feature. I've called D about this issue and if they receive enough feed back they will offer an auto tune upgrade. *Call your D rep today!:* 

Ian


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mailiang said:


> The problem with the R15 is that even if you set the program to record it won't automatically change to that channel on the screen due to the dual tuner feature. I've called D about this issue and if they receive enough feed back they will offer an auto tune upgrade. *Call your D rep today!:*
> 
> Ian


The R15 will ALWAYS attempt to record a program on the background tuner first. I know of no plans to change that functionality of the unit.


----------



## mpitt (Apr 13, 2006)

LockMD said:


> You can do this with a manual record.


True, but the manual record option does not allow you to keep more than 5 episodes. If you are recording a daily show and you can't get to it once a week, you will be deleting shows.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

mailiang said:


> I've called D about this issue


I really dont think thats an issue, its the way every DVR from every provider works.


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

LockMD said:


> You can do this with a manual record.


yeah that's what i currently do. annoying tho.


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

> The R15 will ALWAYS attempt to record a program on the background tuner first. I know of no plans to change that functionality of the unit.





> I really dont think thats an issue, its the way every DVR from every provider works.





> there are many times I want to auto tune without recording something.


I think you missed my point. Unless I was recording with both tuners, my Dish DVR 's auto tune function would automatically change the on screen channel to the program I wanted to watch, whether I was recording or not. Even if you set the R15 to record another channel, it will default to the other tuner and therefore can not be used for that purpose.

Ian


----------



## dawgfan63 (Feb 24, 2006)

And Causes My R15 To Constantly Freeze
Never Had These Problems Before It


----------

